# FreeBSD 9.0-release and wireless using ath 9257 chipset



## papelboyl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I*'*m trying to get the wifi PCIe NIC (based on Atheros 9287) working on my setup. Obviously, it*'*s not working so I'm hoping you can help me out. 

After reading various discussions and the handbook and FreeBSD Diary, I made:
1. some changes to rc.conf and added some entries
2. created a new file called /boot/loader.conf and added some entries

Once rebooting my desktop, *ifconfig ath0* and *ifconfig wlan0* will say no carrier. If I run */etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant start wlan0*, running *ifconfig ath0* and *wlan0* will show some hope but ultimately, *I* still have no internet. 

*N*umerous discussion*s* have mentioned running [cmd=]ifconfig wlan create wlandev ath0[/cmd] I tried running it myself and keep on getting an errors that says "create: bad value".

I have taken pictures of my setup just because the desktop has no net at all and I might make errors if I retype them here.

Please see attached screenshots. thank you


----------



## papelboyl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

*U*pdate: seem*s* I forgot to run *dhclient* after running *wpa_supplicant*. And I have net now. 

But I still have the problem where getting internet via wifi is not automatic after booting. Any ideas? thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2012)

In rc.conf, replace DHCP with SYNCDHCP.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> In rc.conf, replace DHCP with SYNCDHCP.



Hi. I tried your suggestion and still no net after boot up. Any other ideas? Thank you.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I finally got it to work. Thanks wblock. ^.^


----------

